# Best way to keep bull away from young heifer?



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

I have two cows and a 9 1/2 month old heifer (daughter of one of the cows). I found a bull that I think I want to get. What is the best way to keep the bull away from the heifer for the next 6 months? Due I just fence her off for a few months til the bull has had time to calm the cows and then seperate him til the heifer is older? Thoughts / suggestions? BTW I have about 8 arces I am running the dexters on..


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

With just two cows your new bull isn't going to be pacified for very long and if you have neighboring cattle he will be looking for a way to go visiting. Maybe not so much if he can't see nor hear other cattle. We will be locking our two bulls up in the very near future and they will stay in the dry bull lot for the next several months eating hay while the cows calf. We then turn them out middle of May or around the first of June, by then we will have 40 to 45 calves on the ground with the other 20 or so calving thoughout the early summer months. Our replacement beef heifers we rasied and we have 9 that are due to start calving within the next month and half, when they calve they will be 22 - 25 months old.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

It's always difficult to isolate just one animal. You might consider AI-ing your cows to avoid keeping a bull. Bulls can be a management problem (they like to mess with stuff), they eat a lot, and they do better with company.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

You need a "hell for stout" pen, and it better be higher than his head can go. If you have a steer or bred cow that you could put with him would help keep him a little more calmed down, but it's hard to keep a good bull away from a lovely heifer,  It would be easier to pen the heifer than the bull, she will need a companion too.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

The best way to keep the bull away is to leave him where he is and look at AI.


----------



## milkman (Feb 3, 2007)

Can you fence her off with a electric fence? A GOOD charger on the fence and once he knows it charged, he want cross it. I have a cow and three heifers fenced of now, bull on the other side and he don't touch the fence! He will walk the fence every day but he want cross it. I have 3 strands of wire.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

A good bull will go though a good fence to get to a heifer in heat. I'm going to AI school this spring to avoid keeping bulls they get out and then you have trouble. I have found distance works as in put the bull with a friend a few miles away from other cows they they might stay. Or not.


----------



## milkman (Feb 3, 2007)

A good fence and a good charger will keep bull out.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lock the heifer in the barn for two months while the bull breeds your two cows. Then butcher him. Buy a bull when you are ready to breed the heifer. As others have said, A.I. is the way to go for you. IMHO, if you haven't the time for that, buy calves and stay out of the breeding business. Every few months, you'll have underage heifers.


----------



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

Seems like AI ing is the best answer. I'm just not sure about cycling them and holding them while there AI ed.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Aren't Dexters the dual purpose mild mannered breed? You milking them? Pick up a couple milking stanchions for a few bucks at an auction or flea market and start feeding them in it. Then you can inspect them each day and AI while restrained.


----------

